# New punnett square calculator



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ians Vivarium is proud to announce the launch of our new Punnett Square calculator. 

Parents genotypes can be entered as individual alleles, as a full formatted string or directly from any of the IV cornsnake morph pages. The generated results include a punnett square, possible gamete combinations for both parents and ratio/percentage possibilities for each possible progeny outcome.

Calculator: Punnett Square Calculator - Ians Vivarium Reptile Forum
Usage instructions: Punnett Square Calculator Instructions - Ians Vivarium Reptile Forum

Future developments will hopefully include per locus percentage results. Any comments or suggestions are most welcome


----------

